# Employment at Sephora



## Tessigrl (Mar 24, 2006)

Does anyone work at Sephora? I was wondering how much they start the pay? I live in California so I know it would probably be different for the states.


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

I know we have a few gals that work at Sephora.
I think pay will vary by each location.
I have a friend that works at Sephora. I am not sure what she makes but I know it's about $2 above CA min. wage.
She just started working there about 3 months ago and she had very little retail background. She's only part-time.  She works a full time job and does the Sephora job on the side to help put some extra money in her pocket for shoes and makeup!


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 24, 2006)

This will sound so stupid, but is minimum wage different in every state?  LOL  Just curious.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_This will sound so stupid, but is minimum wage different in every state?  LOL  Just curious._

 
yes it does and sometimes county to county


----------

